# Happy Birthday Oliver!



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:arty: I can't believe it!! Oliver turned 7 years old today:whoo:arty:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow...such beautiful expressive eyes. Have a great 7th birthday Oliver! Baloo's sends you birthday licks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Oliver. Hope you get lots of belly rubs with an extra one from me. He is so handsome.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Oliver!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Oliver. You are quite the dapper "young man." Hope you have a great day with lots and lots of belly rubs.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver. You're a handsome dude!!!

Dana


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope your day is great!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday Oliver! You are a beautiful boy!!! arty:arty:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Happiest of Birthdays!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver, you adorable boy!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy 7th Birthday Oliver!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthdat Oliver, did mom get any pictures of you celebrating?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy 7th Oliver!
You are a very handsome boy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Oliver!!! arty:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Oliver! Wow, can't believe you are . . . 
7!arty: arty: arty:

Jackson (and Pablo, our wonderful houseguest) send snorts, licks, and hopes for a great day of treats and fun :bounce:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday, more pictures please! I love his face!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot believe that Oliver is 7!! Wow - I hope you had a spectacular wonderful birthday!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed Oliver's birthday so please give him an extra kiss from me. Happy, happy birthday sweetheart!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum:arty: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLIVER!* arty::drum:

Hope you had a great day celebrating!:thumb:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY 7TH BIRTHDAY OLIVER!!


LOVE, YOUR GIRLFRIEND MADDIE MAY


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Oliver!!! Jasper and Cash send you happy thoughts for your 7th Birthday. And they want me to tell you, you still look like a puppy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy 7th Birthday, Oliver*!*arty:*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It's hard to believe you are 7.!! You have one of the happiest Hav faces I have ever seen. Pose...we need more pictures, please.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver. Hope you had a wonderful day with lots of treats and belly rubs.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Belated 7th Birthday, Oliver! Hope it was a great day!
Gina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Seven, I can't believe it......I have loved this face since the first day I joined the forum, your expression have made my day many times,

Happy, Happy Birthday Oliver*


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy 7th! 
I send belly rubs and Riley sends face lickies!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! I saved you a piece of my cake


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: "I must be honest. IT is a great cake-can we share the last piece? :bolt:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Toooo cute!!!


----------

